# RIP Bindi



## Mika77 (Oct 23, 2012)

It has been a bad year for my bunnies. First I lost Lilly to a sudden illness and now Bindi is gone. She died last Thursday. It was very dreadful and I feel guilty for her death. I am still shocked that she is gone. She was still young (3-4 years old) and a beautiful bunny. Bindi, same as Lilly, was not tame but would take food from my hand.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 23, 2012)

Awww, so sorry. Were the deaths related in any way?
ray:


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh no, so sorry.....


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 24, 2012)

This is sad to hear, but I know they both were well-cared for & loved.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 24, 2012)

ray: please try not to beat yourself up over things you might've done differently - you gave your bunnies a loving, happy home and made their lives better by making them a part of yours!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 24, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> ray: please try not to beat yourself up over things you might've done differently - you gave your bunnies a loving, happy home and made their lives better by making them a part of yours!



Agree. 100%

I'm so sorry about your bunnies-it is so difficult losing one but then two that close would be just horrible.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how hard it would be to loose two bunny loves in one year. My heart goes out to you and I know that your bunnies had a wonderful life with you.

:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 24, 2012)

We're so sorry for your losses, it's never easy. We have lost a few young ones, but our herd is aging and our baby is over 6 now. We had Coal for a long time--she was 13 1/2 and I was devastated, but life goes on, even if there is a big hole in your heart now. Hanging onto the good memories helps a little. Binky free at the bridge Bindi, you are missed.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you lost another little loved one. Know how you feel as I lost Benjamin and Harley within 3 months of each other. Binky free little one.


----------

